# First "encounter" with electric fence



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

We've had our electric predator wires up for 8 months now. I've been very curious to find out what it felt like, and have even been tempted to try it. Today I was leaning against a T-post and accidently hit a hot wire with my leg, and WOW!! 

I thought you would just feel a shock where you touched the hot wire, but it was more like something took hold of all the muscles in your body and jerked them all at once. It tested 7700 volts earlier in the day.

Sorry, I know this is a silly topic to post about, but it was just so different than what I imagined, and wanted to tell someone who would "understand." :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I understand alright. Hit a fence like that once and :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I suspect that this topic will abound with "let me tell you what I did....." stories. Soooooo I actual knocked myself out by trying to duck under a hot wire that was strung across the top of a gate. I remember a split second of feeling the hot wire on my forehead (duck lower you fool) then came to lying on my back with stars whirling around the sky just like a bad cartoon.
Then there was the time I was trying to climb over one wire and under the top one when I slipped in the mud land on the bottom wire- I kept slipping trying to get up and getting repeated shocks the whole time. Right on the inside of my upper thigh- fool again.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've had more encounters than I care to remember with our electric fences even though I know darn well they're there..... :doh: I'm too lazy to go around to the gate for the horse pen, so I"ll frequently shimmy under the low wire.... went to do that one day & came face to face with a snake...... then the hot wire....... it knocked me on my bee-hind........ right into the horse water. All horses come up & look at me like "you dumb twit.... now get out of our water!"

One plus.... it's a very good preventative for depression. After that last huge zap, I had more energy than I"d had in a long time! :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Once my friend was running with some puppies, she turned around and ran full force into an 8 strand electric fence (very high voltage to keep the bulls in) We had a good laugh after that one - or atleast I did :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MissMM, Where have you been. I have not seen you here lately.
Hope all is fine.

I could not imagine getting shocked with a wire with that much Voltage. 7700. WOW.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

It's finally above zero around here...... so I'm rarely in the house now. Spring is on the way :leap: .

Now I've got to learn how to shear my goaties. I finally got my showmaster shears from Hoegger's..... OMG.... they're huge.... I'm so scared I"m gonna slice up my goats instead of harvesting their fleece.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the great stories. I enjoyed reading them. -Nancy


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

like someone said, i have more electric fence stories then i care to remember. I once ducked under a line and came up to soon and got zapped right on top of my head. that hurt a lot. been pushed by the does, even if you tiuch it wit something like a stick it hurts. we have electric fence for the does, a five line four foot fence with a power wizard 300 fencer boy that puppy can knock you on your butt!
beth


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

its like the goats KNOW it hurts and push you in on purpose as revenge :slapfloor: 

my first encounter was at a farm with my friend...there was a strand of it in a gap of fence just to kep the horse in
I touched it with a bunch of flowers and it scared me pretty good xD


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh I have been shocked too many times to count- the worse one was a 500 mile box- My chest hurt for 3 days!!! It felt like someone dropped kicked me in the chest- Now- Let me tell you what my stupid self did last year-- we had a thoroughbred mare that kept getting out of her electric fence-She walked right through it-everyday!!. Well, the box wasn't blinking and we didn't have a tester, so I took it in the house, and plugged it up for a better look at it-and concluded finally-that it had quit- Well, my husband said "grab the negative and see what happens"-so I did and nothing happened-then I grabbed the positive and it lit me up like a Christmas tree!!!! he laughed his tail off- and reminds me of it everytime we go to fix a fence- :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

heathersboers............ouch........naughty husband,naughty..........you shouldn't tease her like that............... :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

every time my border collie touches it by accident,,he thinks my other border collie did that to him and goes right straight to him and kicks his butt.................every time my other border collie gets nailed with it.......................... he runs to the barn and stays there until I come get him............................The accidental touchings are getting less and less though...........................ouch can you imagine being that small.............we are bigger and it sure hurts us................................................................

When we first got our Anatolian guard dog..he was marking his territory and hit the hot line,,he yelped and ran all the way to the barn..........................He now does not go to close to the fence........................It only took him one time to learn................LOL OUCH~!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I wonder if everytime I hit the fence............ I could "think" it was my husband that did it to me......and go kick his butt? I don't think that would work too good! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

heathersboers..................no.................... I do not think it will work,,,lol :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

I just heard third-hand that the brother of a former neighbor tried to get over our fence with a rifle to shoot a deer this summer. The story he's been telling is that the shock was so bad he fell off the fence, thought he had been paralyzed, and found his rifle 20' away.

The predator wires were only meant to keep dogs and coyotes out of our goat pasture. Maybe I should try to cut down on the voltage somehow. We have *Electric Fence *signs posted every 100 feet or so, but I'm afraid our neighbors will think this is overkill. I did find a dead possum that got stuck between the field fence and the bottom wire. :shrug:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Now that is a strong fence!!!! I hope none of your goats ever hit it!!! It would kill tha kids!!!


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

Our goats have already hit it. They let out a holler the first time and never touch it again. And I'm sure the story this man is telling was a bit "embellished." 

We've been having severe drought down here so I had to connect the fence to the ground terminal of the charger last summer. Right now it's testing 7600 volts against the fence, but only about 5-6000 against the soil.


----------

